# new guy



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello everybody.

just wanted to come in and say hi and to let you know a little bit about myself. well lets see I have been studying martial arts for about 2 or 3 years now I pratice tae kwon do and I am 2 belts away from a black belt and I just started training in JONG HAP MU SOOL its combined martial arts they put a little bit of everything in the training so we learn some judo, hapkido, tae kwon do and a bunch of ather styles.  well I hope to here from you all


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to MT, HKF!

I just happend to have a HKF av, if ya want   Not that I don't like the burney Agent Smith, you understand.

I look forward to your posts.


----------



## MJS (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! Enjoy your stay!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome HKF!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## hong kong fooey (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks for the av!!   I look forward to post


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

heheh...you're welcome.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the Board HKF 

Nice Ava ~!  

*methinks Egg is a good Egg 

Have fun~!!

~Tess


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello, HKF!! I used to watch you as a kid!

I hear Mu Sool is kewl and sounds similar to what I do.  Jump on in in the Korean forums, k?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board HKF. I used to watch you as a kid too. One of my fav cartoons at the time.  Happy Posting!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey HKF!  Glad you finally joined!


----------



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi, HKF! Welcome to the board!

So, you're from West Virginia, huh? What part?


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

Ranson,WV eh.. cool.. *waves from Martinsburg 

Hiya TKDgirl  Used to live in Charlestown a couple years ago


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Welcome to the Board HKF
> 
> Nice Ava ~!
> 
> ...


 
Please...not the egg jokes again...:erg:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

hey, that was the very first.. and ok very last, egg joke I made..


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

well, in retrospect, being an assistant admin allows you some degree of handle-taunting immunity.  The jokes can't be any worse that the others, anyhow


----------



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ranson,WV eh.. cool.. *waves from Martinsburg
> 
> Hiya TKDgirl  Used to live in Charlestown a couple years ago


 
I live all the way down in Huntington. However, I train doctor's offices on using the medical billing software they purchase from our company. My very first training (October 2000) was in Ranson. Long drive - Nice People.


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 7, 2005)

For the most part, we're nice.  You get a strange one ocassionally.  Hi KenpoTess!  I have quite a few friends that live in Martinsburg.


----------



## Navarre (Nov 7, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> You get a strange one ocassionally.


 
Yeah, but I didn't get a chance to meet you then.  lmao


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> well, in retrospect, being an assistant admin allows you some degree of handle-taunting immunity.  The jokes can't be any worse that the others, anyhow



In all truth and honesty, Our Tess aka "The Queen of Pain" The leader of the LLR, can do no wrong, can cross no line and is always always right 

If you would like to challenge that, egg, I suggest you remember that the ladies of the LLR normally ban together to protect our queen and have, on occasion, been known to be rather unpleasant  

However, if your into that kinda thing... I digress and will shut up now


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 7, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I live all the way down in Huntington. However, I train doctor's offices on using the medical billing software they purchase from our company. My very first training (October 2000) was in Ranson. Long drive - Nice People.



Yes indeed, some nice people wherever you go  


As to Mr. Egg..*cracks the whip with a wink to Lisa* 

Sorry bout hijacking your thread HKF ~!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 7, 2005)

Getting back on track....*Welcome, Hong Kong Fooey!* :wavey: Hope you enjoy the board. Please take a look & the various areas we have & don't hesitate to ask any questions if you have any.  

(and yes, I used to watch you on Sat. morning cartoons too--you're on my computer wallpaper at work..."#1 Super Guy!" :lol: )


----------



## RichK (Nov 8, 2005)

Welcome to the boards HKF


----------



## Gemini (Nov 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT! 

I look forward to talking with you in the TKD forum.


----------

